# Facebook Fridays!



## Platinum Interchange (Mar 1, 2011)

Facebook Fridays!

$99 Exchange Fee every Friday! View select Friday resorts on Platinum Interchange’s Facebook page. “LIKE” us on Facebook to receive the eligibility discount and select resorts change every Friday. Regular Exchange Fees- $129 (Domestic), $149 (International). Read more for terms and restrictions.

Call or email us: (800) 854-2324, reservations@platinuminterchange.com


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 1, 2011)

*Facebook ???*

This is nice "IF" you have a "facebook account".  What happens if you don't have, or want, a facebook account???

Tony


----------



## Keep Traveling (Mar 1, 2011)

Create a dummy one to use just for this.

KT


----------

